
Show HN: High memory Droplets - fdim
https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/#memory
======
mtmail
I don't think this fits the 'Show HN' category. "Show HN is a way to share
something that you've made on Hacker News."
([https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html))

